# ICD-9 code for "mass"



## lodawnyoung (Nov 30, 2012)

My physicians often state "spinal mass" or "brain mass". How should I code these? 
Thank you,


----------



## JDACPC (Nov 30, 2012)

For the brain mass, the index takes you to 784.2 - swelling, mass or lump in head or neck, "space-occupying lesion, intracranial NOS."

For the spine, I would go with 733.99 - other disorder bone and cartilage.

If these are radiology findings, see also 793.0 and 793.7.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 30, 2012)

As long as the documentation does not state it as a neoplasm, and there are a few ways of stating this, I would refer to "cyst" in ICD-9 since neither are listed under mass. So, in general, brain mass 348.0"Cerebral cysts," and spinal mass 733.20 "Cyst of bone (localized), unspecified" or 733.21 "Solitary bone cyst." Please be certain that the wording is not indicative of neoplasm.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 30, 2012)

Depending on the detail supporting "spinal mass" or "brain mass", JREDLINE's suggestions are good too!


----------



## lodawnyoung (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you both so much for your replies. I will take a look at those codes.


----------



## dkjohns (Nov 13, 2014)

*Brain lesion*

On a ambulance they have the dx. as Brain Lesion and I used the code 348.89.  I was wondering if that would be the right code to use.  This is my first time on here and I have gotten some good answers by reading others reports.  Thank you in advance.


----------

